# Cowan Lake Carp ( where would they be)



## Guest (Apr 8, 2004)

Where would they be this time of year. Would the be down deep on the west side of the lake or in the shallows of the east side? I might go there this evening and give it a try.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Trap- They would be EAST, in the shallows by the Rangers station. CATKING.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2004)

Thanks Catking, thats what I was thinking. Id say in a couple of weeks they might be spawning maybe?


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

When the water reaches 61-65, they will spawn. Right now is the time to get the big ones  Chum an area and cast PAST the chum, the big ones are a little leary, and wait for the smaller ones to put on the bibs. Also, put one rod's bait in the chum. Good Luck to ya. CATKING.


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Not ALWAYS past the chum  HEHE. My 2 largest fish last weekend came on the inside of the chum. 

Shallow spots are always 1st to warm, and that's where the carp will be right now. Not all of them.......but your best bet of catching one will be there.


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

there is suppose to be some nice carps in this lake.
or there were before,before they were shot.there
was some guy a few years back talking about this place
and how he shot this and he shot that but he had some
pictures of some NICE ones,well they were nice  

also suppose to be some Buffalo too that are pretty big
.but there were no pictures of those.didnt somebody
have a pic of a 30lber(carp) on the old forum that
was from this lake?i remember the pic was taken on
a boat and at night,i think?


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes Payara- This lake has big carp and is a GREAT bankers lake. Very easy access. I said past the chum because in lakes like this one, the big girls are moving oit of the deep water into the shallows. Where tpet is talkin about (East Harbor) the whole freakin area is shallow. Ive been carpin for a total of 3 months and I know.....LOL !!! DA KING !!!


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

LOL. Hey King......if da nets are out next weekend up there, you're gonna have to find a different way to catch em


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Shawn, say the nets are out-what then? Have you guys ever fished that area when the netters are out? CATKING.


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Nope....but 'looker said they were everywhere. Even if there are nets....we just move to west harbor. It's about 3/4mile away....but PLENTY of bankspace.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

And if we go to west harbor, ill fish for sheepheads


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

hey Shawn,ever think about holding the event on
W.Harbor in the next few years?i know the cammping,ect
is over at E. harbor but there might be better(?) fishing
over at W.harbor.they don't run the nets over there do
they?i don't really know if the nets in East effects the
fishing at all,might(?)but if there is alot of bank space
could possibly be a good change in the next few years(?)
iam probably wrong,and iam sure you have checked
over all this as to which is better for an event.  

West is deeper,no?


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2004)

Was going to go over by the rangers station but the lake was white- capping so we went over in the North beach cove to get out of the wind. Set out the carp rod and never even had a hit. We did get in to a nice mess of bass(white and largemouth), bluegills, and crappies using jigs and nightcrawlers. Heading over to stonelick in the morning to catch tham trout, might try for carp while I'm there.


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

tpet96 said:


> LOL. Hey King......if da nets are out next weekend up there, you're gonna have to find a different way to catch em


Does this mean that I need to bring the boilie rifle? 

Traphunter,

I spent the most part of my day at stonelick (at the spot I told you about). I got nothing. Check the carp forum for more on this or click here.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Payara----They run nets in West harbor too...just not out at the front side where all the boat traffic is...in fact one of the netters in that area has his main work building just off the channel that connects the front side of west harbor to the back side...there isn't anywhere up there that doesn't get netted in the spring


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

well i guess there really is no advantage or disadvantage
to either harbor then.either would be just as good as
the other i would think.last time i was up there in the
area,i was looking into that middle harbor(?)that thing
is mega shallow,do they run the nets in there also?


----------

